# UPDATED!!!!!2 beautiful girls ;) is this gonna b my lil boy? guesses welcome please x



## skyraaa

Will be finding out gender on saturday any last minute guesses please will update when I know :)
thank u :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141013_155330.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 73


----------



## tdog

I'm saying :blue: going by skull :) xx


----------



## SAmummy

I can't see too much but gonna guess :blue:


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u ladies :) I hope u right x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Boy xx


----------



## skyraaa

ThAnk u :) anymore guesses ??


----------



## Loozle

:blue:


----------



## skyraaa

Awwww thank u ladies hope u r all right :) anymore guesses please x


----------



## skyraaa

Anymore guesses please lovely ladies :) x


----------



## skyraaa

Anymore please finding out gender on sat :)


----------



## nilllabean26

I say boy as well


----------



## 30pkfr

I think it looks like a little boy :) xx


----------



## skyraaa

Yay all boy guesses :) thank u ladies xx


----------



## tdog

Can't wait for updates :) xx


----------



## skyraaa

Hehe I know I'm just too excited lol bring on Saturday :)x


----------



## tdog

Will soon come round as well :) xx


----------



## skyraaa

Awww I know im just so impatient lol ,il update when I know xx


----------



## rwhite

Possibly boy, though it's not too clear :) Hope it is a blue one for you xx


----------



## pinklightbulb

I think :blue: :)


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u ladies :)


----------



## sixzigma

Updates ?


----------



## skyraaa

Sorry Hun it's this sat coming il update as soon as I know :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I think boy!


----------



## preciousboy

i would say boy based on the skull i can't see the nub!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Boy


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u so no girl guesses ooooh x


----------



## skyraaa

Any more guesses getting very excited now :)


----------



## nilllabean26

skyraaa said:


> Thank u so no girl guesses ooooh x

That would be funny if we were all wrong :p. What is your guess right now?


----------



## minties

I say boy too!


----------



## skyraaa

lol I honestly am convinced its a boy if be very shocked if it's another girly surely we can't all be wrong lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy :)


----------



## skyraaa

Getting very very very excited now!!! Anymore last min guesses?? X


----------



## Vicky0127

i think boy aswell. i am expecting my 3rd baby, have two amazing daughters 6 and 2. have my 12 week scan :) all the best x


----------



## skyraaa

Vicky0127 said:


> i think boy aswell. i am expecting my 3rd baby, have two amazing daughters 6 and 2. have my 12 week scan :) all the best x

Awwww when's ur scan Hun? Will hav a guess thank u for my guess hope its a boy will update asap x
Also my daughters are 6and 2 as well :)


----------



## kat_s

I'm gonna guess boy too! :)


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u still can't believe all boy guesses yay x


----------



## babifever

Yep its a boy!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

Lol love how u so sure :) thanks x


----------



## Vicky0127

skyraaa said:


> Vicky0127 said:
> 
> 
> i think boy aswell. i am expecting my 3rd baby, have two amazing daughters 6 and 2. have my 12 week scan :) all the best x
> 
> Awwww when's ur scan Hun? Will hav a guess thank u for my guess hope its a boy will update asap x
> Also my daughters are 6and 2 as well :)Click to expand...

my 1st scan is in an hour and half:happydance:


----------



## madseasons

:blue: guess as well :)


----------



## skyraaa

Eeeeeeeek scans tomorrow morning!!!! Anymore really last min guesses :)


----------



## tdog

skyraaa said:


> Eeeeeeeek scans tomorrow morning!!!! Anymore really last min guesses :)

Oh what time I'll be looking out :) can't wait I'm as excited as you lol xx


----------



## skyraaa

10.30 is my scan time Hun il update as soon as :) so excited hope I can sleep tonight lol


----------



## babylove x

I'd say boy as well, good luck!!! :flow:


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u :) and thank u all for ur replies will update when I know x


----------



## rwhite

Can't wait to hear...good luck for today :D :D


----------



## skyraaa

Thank you!!!:)


----------



## tdog

Nearly time :D bet you very excited lol xx


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u for all ur guesses but they r all wrong I'm team pink!!! 1 more girl for me!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## skyraaa

I'm so shocked!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations x


----------



## tdog

Wow that is a shock congrats on your daughter hun xx


----------



## Dreambaby69

:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: congrats anyway on ur pink bundle x


----------



## skyraaa

I know can't believe all boy guesses but she is defo a she lol I'm a little bit disappointed was hoping for a boy as I hav two girls already but also feel blessed that she looked so happy and healthy x


----------



## nilllabean26

skyraaa said:


> Thank u for all ur guesses but they r all wrong I'm team pink!!! 1 more girl for me!!!

I was sort of right Lol. I had a gut feeling we were all wrong. Anywho I'm ed excited for u :) . Dont show her this thread when she gets older; )


----------



## stephaniexx

Congrats I have three girls it's fantastic :D


----------



## madseasons

Awww congrats!!! What a great surprise though!!!


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on another lovely girl! <3 :hugs:


----------



## 30pkfr

Congrats xxx


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u every1 one more lil lady to add to the family can't b bad can it :) although this is my last so il never get my lil boy x


----------



## Vicky0127

awwww congratulations x x x


----------



## nilllabean26

skyraaa said:


> Thank u every1 one more lil lady to add to the family can't b bad can it :) although this is my last so il never get my lil boy x

Hopefully it won't be your last: )


----------

